# Question about some Abreviations used



## johnnypw (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi, I've been reading the forums quiet regularly now, but once in a while I encounter the abbreviations "PM". what does that mean?


----------



## AntonVonWebern (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a thread about acronyms/abbreviations somewhere but searching will probably take longer than typing the main ones out..

SOTW= Sax on the Web
PM= Personal Message
OP= Original Poster
GAS= Gear Acquisition Syndrome
SUAP/SAP= Shut Up And Practice
YAGE= Yet Another Grand Exit
MPC= Mouthpiece

That should do for now.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

PM = Private or Personal Message

A private communication with another forum member.


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

johnnypw said:


> Hi, I've been reading the forums quiet regularly now, but once in a while I encounter the abbreviations "PM". what does that mean?


PM : private message 
PM : P. Mauriat (a Taiwanese saxophone brand, look right advertisement).


----------



## johnnypw (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

AntonVonWebern said:


> There is a thread about acronyms/abbreviations somewhere but searching will probably take longer than typing the main ones out..
> 
> SOTW= Sax on the Web
> PM= Personal Message
> ...


dont forget IMO / IMHO in my [honest] opinion


----------



## johnnypw (Aug 1, 2008)

By the way, how do you send a PM to someone when somebody says "PM me"?
Again thanks for your help.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

or IMHO In my Humble opinion.

To PM another member, click on User CP at the top left.
Then click on Send New Message down LH side of screen.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

You can also directly click on a member's username, then select "Send a Private Message to 'userX'" from the little menu that will pop-up.


----------



## johnnypw (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks again all for your help.


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

BTW - By the way (Right?)

...and Gary recently used 'ROFL' - kindly let me know, what that stands for ?


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

AntonVonWebern said:


> SOTW= Sax on the Web
> PM= Personal Message
> OP= Original Poster
> GAS= Gear Acquisition Syndrome
> ...


Thanks for these - cleared a few doubts of mine...


----------



## freeflier (Sep 4, 2006)

nagukush said:


> BTW - By the way (Right?)
> 
> ...and Gary recently used 'ROFL' - kindly let me know, what that stands for ?


Rolling On Floor Laughing

also see ROFLMAO - rolling on floor laughing my ars off


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

freeflier said:


> Rolling On Floor Laughing
> 
> also see ROFLMAO - rolling on floor laughing my ars off


lol......thanks for the kind reply


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

TLA = Three letter acronym.

Also check out....

http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

kavala said:


> TLA = Three letter acronym.
> 
> Also check out....
> 
> http://www.acronymfinder.com/


Thanks for sharing that link Sir - It will be very useful for people like me...
Thanks for caring and have a nice day...
-Kush


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

There is also SOTW's very own list here....

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=55180


----------



## nagukush (Jun 24, 2008)

kavala said:


> There is also SOTW's very own list here....
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=55180


Thanks again for the link Sir - It will be a big help to many of us... 

I liked this one - WIFE------> Woman I Fear Enormously :evil:


----------

